# REO HQ



## Rob Fisher (14/1/15)

Just posted by Robert O'Neil, a video of the REO headquarters/shop in Alfred, ME. Here is what he said: "Ok here is a video I made for Lisa's Wayne late fall I never did send it to him . There is another side of the shop you dont see I have lumber a ban saw and a larger lath in that room . I keep all the finished mods in the shipping room in the basement of the house . As you can see its just a garage not much to look at no reo factory lol The music is me noodling on my guitar"

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## johan (14/1/15)

Thanks, always wondered what his workshop looks like and is talented with an electric guitar "nogal".

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## JakesSA (14/1/15)

Those Tormach mills .. please Santa I'll be good this year, promise!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Alex (14/1/15)

That was a cool vid, thanks for posting @Rob Fisher & Rob.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (14/1/15)

Thanks for sharing @Rob Fisher 
Amazing to see

Didnt see any porcupines.

Guitar was great.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rogue zombie (14/1/15)

Damn, I thought he was going to show us @Rob Fisher's room in the house.

Surely he has one there by now

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------

